
Craig Federighi talks to John Gruber about Swift - anderzole
http://daringfireball.net/thetalkshow/139/federighi-gruber-transcript
======
larrywright
The most fascinating part of this for me was how deeply technical Craig is.
He's more than just pretty hair.

~~~
nos4A2
That actually carries over to most levels of management at Apple, the Managers
are just really good Engineers with a few extra scheduling skills..

~~~
dak1
I'm always baffled why it's so common that the person in charge of something
is often the person with the least direct knowledge about how it actually
works.

It makes more sense to me that companies should be taking quality employees
and providing them management training, as opposed to hiring somebody with a
"management" degree who has little to no knowledge of the actual work that's
done.

I guess that's just a symptom though of workers changing jobs more frequently.

~~~
mcphage
"Doing X", and "Managing people doing X", are two pretty distinct skills—and
interests. If you find someone really good at doing a thing, why would you
pull them out of that position? Odds are they won't be good at it, and they
won't enjoy it. There are people who enjoy both, but they're rare.

~~~
melling
Exactly. Find someone not good at X then have them manage a dozen people doing
X and pay them 50% more.

------
newscracker
I read the transcript but at the end I wished they had touched upon some
comparisons of Swift with C# and the open sourcing of the .NET platform by
Microsoft. Craig's/Apple's comments on that would be interesting now that C#
and .NET are also becoming truly cross platform (unlike the Mono platform that
lagged behind), which is something Swift also aims to be, although we don't
know what frameworks and libraries from Apple would or could become cross
platform.

Also, C# and .NET have had longer than a decade to become what they are today.
It would've been interesting to hear more details on what lessons and
developments from the last decade and a half helped accelerate the development
of Swift (not just from C#.NET, but also other languages and programming
paradigms).

Chris Lattner's page [0] just mentions a one liner saying "...it also greatly
benefited from the experiences hard-won by many other languages in the field,
drawing ideas from Objective-C, Rust, Haskell, Ruby, Python, C#, CLU, and far
too many others to list."

A geeky interview with Chris Lattner might be the next thing to look forward
to on this topic. :)

[0]: [http://nondot.org/sabre/](http://nondot.org/sabre/)

